# Which picture should I enter?!



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

black and white










showing backside










or side view










sucks the glass is dirty lol


----------



## camerafreak (Jan 23, 2011)

I say the black and white one =]


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I like the second one.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

i like the back side one! he looks like he is saying "Cant catch meee!" lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I second that. 

(Challenge?)


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

second one =D


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I say the black and white one.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the backside shot the best but a nice flaring one would be good.


----------

